
Unemployment is so low that companies have to poach - SQL2219
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/economy/unemployment-so-low-companies-have-poach-means-higher-salaries-n907556
======
Fjolsvith
Was there ever another time in US history when unemployment was this low?

~~~
zaroth
It actually hit 2.5% in 1953 under Truman.

Since then the second lowest point was 3.4% in 1969.

There was one month at 3.8% in 2000.

[https://arc-anglerfish-washpost-prod-washpost.s3.amazonaws.c...](https://arc-
anglerfish-washpost-prod-
washpost.s3.amazonaws.com/public/XMI54AXH245SHE252UI3L2RVXM.jpg)

~~~
coldtea
Yes, and at times where they measured it properly, not like now (which hides a
lot of unemployment and forced temporary work under the carpet).

